
99 Things You Can Do to Become a Better Software Tester - rosiesherry
https://ministryoftesting.com/dojo/lessons/community-thoughts-99-things-you-can-do-to-become-a-better-software-tester-v2-0
======
mwinteringham
There are some really interesting nuggets in here. I especially liked:

'Sit down next to someone and ask in your best curious 'I'm just interested
and wanna learn' voice: 'whatya doing?’'

Always best to do that whilst offering snacks or treats :D

